# TG6 - TG Metals



## System (17 May 2022)

TG Metals Limited is a Perth-based mineral exploration company focused on identifying “forward facing metals” project opportunities.

The Company wholly owns a 333km2 tenement package located in the Goldfields-Esperance region of Western Australia, approximately 450km east of Perth. The package consists of the following mining tenements:

exploration licences E63/1960, E63/1961, E63/1973, E63/1983, E63/1984 and E63/1997; and
prospecting licences P63/2201 and P63/2202
The above exploration and prospecting licenses constitute the Lake Johnston Project, which is considered to be prospective for nickel, lithium and gold mineralisation.

Within the overall Project are 5 sub-projects named Bremer Range, Lake Tay, Maggie Hays South, Medcalf South and Lake Percy.

It is anticipated that TG6 will list on the ASX during May 2022.






						TG Metals – TG Metals Pty Ltd
					






					www.tgmetals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 May 2022)

*Listing date*20 May 2022 ; 1:00 PM AEST ##*Company contact details*





						TG Metals Limited
					






					www.tgmetals.com.au
				



Ph: +61 8 6211 5099*Principal Activities*Mining exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*N/A*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*TG6*Capital to be Raised*$6,000,000*Expected offer close date*09 May 2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Barclay Wells Ltd (Lead Manager).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 October 2022)

Tough Gig hex

Priority Nickel Sulphide targets defined at Lake Johnston
Soil Sampling Defines Lithium Target at Lake Johnston


----------

